# bamboo in aquaria



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello all.
Is it possible to use sun-dried bamboo canes in aquaria without using any resin or varnish?
In other words is it possible to use all-natural non-treated just sundried for two weeks or so bamboo in the long term without it having an effect on fishes' health?
Sorry if this thread doesn't belong to this section but I didn't know where else to post it...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Bamboo is acceptable for making chop sticks, so I don't think there is any chance it will harm the fish or plants. It shouldn't rot very soon either - many Japanese Gardens us bamboo for decorative water pipes, so I assume bamboo has good resistance to rotting when wet. From what I can find out from reading many, many threads here and in other forums, there are very few types of dried plant material that are not safe in an aquarium.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i was reading some book on doing your tank and i saw that you did have to varnish it with non toxic type stuff...idk it said it but i think it would be fine


----------



## ianic84 (Feb 7, 2008)

good day,im ian from the Philippines..im currently working on a 2 gal nano tank...im using bamboo to achieve a fuller look on the Thai Strictas' stem..im occasionally cutting the leaves of the Thai Stricta to get smaller leaves..hopefully it will look like a bamboo clump..here is a pic during the immersed form..work in progress

thanks!


----------



## ianic84 (Feb 7, 2008)

latest update on my 2g nano using bamboo...i tied xmas moss to it..used it together with the Thai Stricta to achieve a look of fuller stem & for bamboo effect


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice tank, love the scape, looks like a mountain.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

very cool tank


----------



## playaslk (Jul 4, 2006)

nice tank


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

doesn't bamboo have a high salt content??


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm interestd in know about bamboo too


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2005.cgi?&Scale=514&op=showcase&category=0&vol=0&id=58

There is an AGA entry using Bamboo.


----------

